# Found my cutt out queen today



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

She shore is purdy!!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

she's big!!!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice work, nice big queen too!


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

here is the other half of that cut out and the queen they raised.


----------

